# Check engine light



## VW-JETTA2.5 (Sep 5, 2011)

Came on today after I put my apr cold air intake on my 2.5 there is no place to plug this connector anymore. What do I do to stop my check engine light from coming on? Has anyone had this same issue?


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome to the wonderful world of VW ownership...

What connector are you talking about?


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

Pic of said plug?

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VW-JETTA2.5 (Sep 5, 2011)

This is the plug, air sensor before the MAF I believe.

For now I took the sensor plugged it into the connector on my car and ran it down near where the filter is at. I really DO NOT want to drill a hole in my air intake. But the only other logical thing to do is that or get a wider rubber connector and drill a hole in the before the MAF.


----------



## VW-JETTA2.5 (Sep 5, 2011)

.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

That's just the ambient air temperature sensor, ziptie it somewhere safe. That is not what your cel is coming from


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

DerekH said:


> That's just the ambient air temperature sensor, ziptie it somewhere safe. That is not what your cel is coming from


The ambient temp sensor won't cause a CEL if it's unplugged?


----------



## VW-JETTA2.5 (Sep 5, 2011)

The sensor was not plugged in an the check in light kept coming on now it is plugged in and I haven't received that annoying light


----------



## wetheitalians (May 3, 2008)

VW-JETTA2.5 said:


> This is the plug, air sensor before the MAF I believe.
> 
> For now I took the sensor plugged it into the connector on my car and ran it down near where the filter is at. I really DO NOT want to drill a hole in my air intake. But the only other logical thing to do is that or get a wider rubber connector and drill a hole in the before the MAF.


buy this intake, its perfect, and problem free!


----------



## Schwarz_Jetta (Jul 31, 2011)

wetheitalians said:


> buy this intake, its perfect, and problem free!


Is that the Neuspeed PFLow intake?


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

bought my bunny APR '07 got carbonio Dec'07... not a single problem or issue....


----------

